# Right Clicking Disabled?



## Dreamn (Jan 22, 2005)

I usually right click and click on open new window, so that I can open more than one section at a time. but lately the right clicking hasn't been working on this site.

Has it been disabled? are we no longer allowed to right click? am I the only one having this problem?  

someone help me out.....


----------



## Carlie (Jan 22, 2005)

No, I noticed this too. I guess one of the updates???


----------



## CharUK (Jan 22, 2005)

I was just about to post this!!!

I can't live without my rick click! LOL, anyone know what's happening??

x


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought something was wrong with my 'puter!lol

Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 22, 2005)

I noticed that right clicking has been disabled earlier today myself. Now, I am sure it has been disabled because some folks have a habit of cutting and pasting whole threads on other forums. I am sure some people know what I am talking about. I guess the forum admin have done this to protect the Integrity of our site and keep our conversations, fotki links and other stuff *private.*

You know it's funny because if people want to read what's going on over here they have to join this forum. 

Why would they join LHCF when they can read whole conversations and threads elsewhere? I am sure that is the logic behind it.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 22, 2005)

honeydrop215 said:
			
		

> I usually right click and click on open new window, so that I can open more than one section at a time. but lately the right clicking hasn't been working on this site.
> 
> Has it been disabled? are we no longer allowed to right click? am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> someone help me out.....


 

Honeydrop215,

If you want to open more than one window at a time, you can still do so.

In the address bar at the top of your screen,

Go to: *File*
*New* >>>> *Window*


or alternaively just click Ctrl + N together.


----------



## caress (Jan 23, 2005)

But you can't open up more than one thread at a time (at least not as easily).


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 23, 2005)

I just noticed this today as well...

-Ebony


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jan 23, 2005)

I've experienced this too! It's getting annoying and it's becoming a problem for me when I want to open up threads simultaniously. What's really getting me is that when I want to look in someone's album it opens in the same window where I'm viewing the thread and I have to press my back button or go back to this website again.  I hope the mod's will step in and fix this.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 24, 2005)

Ugh.  It seems everytime you turn around another feature is being taken away from this forum.

We're forgetting what has kept a lot of the world spinning for a long time:  sometimes you have to allow everyone have certain freedoms even though some will abuse it.

I haven't been using the "open link in new window" feature but once in a blue moon.  However, when certain images don't load, I right-click and click "show picture" so said image loads.  Kinda nitpicky with the details, I guess


----------



## Wolftrap (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok why hasn't a Mod come in to answer this? This was also asked elsewhere on the board. I hope we get an answer soon.


----------



## CharUK (Jan 26, 2005)

Me too, it's putting me off.

x


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 27, 2005)

*bump*

any takers on this question?  anybody?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry girls I just saw this topic. As Baileyscream said this was done for your own protection. It makes people that want to copy and paste text to other boards more difficult.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Jan 27, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Sorry girls I just saw this topic. As Baileyscream said this was done for your own protection. It makes people that want to copy and paste text to other boards more difficult.


 
 I would just like to say that even though it makes it harder for other people to post information over here to another board, there is always the option of pressing CTRL+C and they can copy it as well…it just takes pressing a few buttons, instead of right-clicking your mouse. In the end, what good does it do to take this feature away from us paying members for our protection when we really aren’t being protected?

 I’ve slowly, but surely stopped visiting this board as often as I did before this sudden change. I’m getting annoyed at the fact that every time I click to open up a thread I’m always redirected to another link on the same page that I’m trying to view or when I have to go back to the main discussion board and the links I’ve clicked on are no longer displayed as new. I’ve also been exiting the board accidentally because I’m so used to opening up various topics in other windows by right clicking. 

      I hope the mods will take into consideration that paying members deserve the features that they are accustomed to.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 27, 2005)

Lovelymissyoli,

Thanks for posting the 101 on how to get around this restriction. Now the novice user - which is the majority of the users on the internet (no offence intended to anyone) - will be able to bypass it and start copying and pasting stuff around. This was intended like any other "security" system to deterr the novice user not the advanced one. Thanks once again for this.




			
				lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that even though it makes it harder for other people to post information over here to another board, there is always the option of pressing CTRL+C and they can copy it as well…it just takes pressing a few buttons, instead of right-clicking your mouse. In the end, what good does it do to take this feature away from us paying members for our protection when we really aren’t being protected?



Can you provide an example? All the links on this forum work as they are supposed to unless you can point me to something that doesn't - at least for you.



			
				lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> I’ve slowly, but surely stopped visiting this board as often as I did before this sudden change. I’m getting annoyed at the fact that every time I click to open up a thread I’m always redirected to another link on the same page that I’m trying to view or when I have to go back to the main discussion board and the links I’ve clicked on are no longer displayed as new. I’ve also been exiting the board accidentally because I’m so used to opening up various topics in other windows by right clicking.





			
				lovelymissyoli said:
			
		

> I’ve slowly, but surely stopped visiting this board as often as I did before this sudden change. I’m getting annoyed at the fact that every time I click to open up a thread I’m always redirected to another link on the same page that I’m trying to view or when I have to go back to the main discussion board and the links I’ve clicked on are no longer displayed as new. I’ve also been exiting the board accidentally because I’m so used to opening up various topics in other windows by right clicking.
> 
> The mods and admins take into consideration all the requests/complaints/suggestions that our members share with us - rest assured. Our primary (and mostly mine since I am the technical administrator) is your safety and how secure the data that you share with each other are. I am sure that if you saw something that you posted here in another forum you wouldn't like it because it is information you provided and they didn't quote you. All of our subscribed members deserve the best and I am convinced of this. However if the features are to endanger your security or the security of the information you exchange here, or the forum itself, sorry but it is a no-go.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 27, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Sorry girls I just saw this topic. As Baileyscream said this was done for your own protection. It makes people that want to copy and paste text to other boards more difficult.



I don't quite get that logic--I think the feature is mostly for folks who are OBSESSED with LHCF and like to read multiple threads simulataneously lol.

Personally I could care less if someone posted my secrets to the perfect wash and go (not that I have it lol) or what conditioner worked for me, etc.  

Thanks for putting the feature back!!!


----------



## daviine (Jan 27, 2005)

Although it was very annoying, I thought it was done to prevent people from copying people's images.  

Either way....I still appreciate what you do for us Nikos.  You're the dreamiest!!!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 27, 2005)

daviine said:
			
		

> I thought it was done to prevent people from copying people's images.
> 
> Either way....I still appreciate what you do for us Nikos. You're the dreamiest!!!


 
Well thanks Nikos for trying.
Personally, the disabling of the right click feature did not bother me at all.


----------



## angellazette (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm glad it's back up because I also like to open up multiple threads at a time.  Thanks!


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Jan 28, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> I'm glad it's back up because I also like to open up multiple threads at a time. Thanks!


 
Actually, you can open up multiple threads without right click.  Just to let you know


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm extremely glad it's back.  Thank you.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 28, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Lovelymissyoli,
> 
> Thanks for posting the 101 on how to get around this restriction. Now the novice user - which is the majority of the users on the internet (no offence intended to anyone) - will be able to bypass it and start copying and pasting stuff around. This was intended like any other "security" system to deterr the novice user not the advanced one. Thanks once again for this.


 
_I'm sure the actual person(s) who have been copying and pasting the info. from this forum is/are not as dumb as one might think and could easily find other ways to do so....in addition to the method previously mentioned. _


----------



## CharUK (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank heavens it's back!

I just right clicked out of habit forgetting that is was disabled and was plesantly surprised!!

xx


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks for responding nikos.  glad it's back though


----------



## angellazette (Jan 28, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> Actually, you can open up multiple threads without right click.  Just to let you know



How?  I do know how to open up multiple windows (then going into each window and clicking on a thread), but not directly opening up multiple threads without right click.


----------



## CharUK (Jan 28, 2005)

angellazette said:
			
		

> How?  I do know how to open up multiple windows (then going into each window and clicking on a thread), but not directly opening up multiple threads without right click.


Me either.

x


----------



## dreemssold (Jan 29, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> _I'm sure the actual person(s) who have been copying and pasting the info. from this forum is/are not as dumb as one might think and could easily find other ways to do so....in addition to the method previously mentioned. _


 
_Seriously though.  I don't think she gave out any real secret...that's the only way I ever copy and paste anything, and I am far from advanced ._


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Feb 1, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for enabling the right click feature.


----------

